# Dogpounder's wicked fish



## Jwest7788 (Feb 1, 2017)

Dogpounder said:


> Hey Cass
> 
> Fellow blacksmith here, welcome to the forum.


Man, that's one hell of a fish in your avatar pic.


----------



## Dogpounder (Feb 1, 2017)

Its a Permit, native to the Caribbean. I fly fish in a small town in Mexico every year south of Cancun. A place called Xcalak. Magical place and fishing is spectacular. Took 12 trips of a least a week each to catch one of those! Its a fun pursuit.


----------



## Jwest7788 (Feb 3, 2017)

Dogpounder said:


> Its a Permit, native to the Caribbean. I fly fish in a small town in Mexico every year south of Cancun. A place called Xcalak. Magical place and fishing is spectacular. Took 12 trips of a least a week each to catch one of those! Its a fun pursuit.


Wow, that sounds awesome. How did you find out about Xcalak? Google shows it's a 6 hour drive from Cancun to Xcalak, so you must be flying direct, how it is compared to Cancun?


----------



## Jwest7788 (Feb 3, 2017)

Get things back organized nicely for the new member, we're kinda steeling his/her into thread. - Moved these posts to this new thread.


----------



## Dogpounder (Feb 3, 2017)

Thanks J.  I look on google earth for good Fishing terrain and then look for guides etc close and then get there.. lucked out on xcalak for sure


----------



## Dogpounder (Feb 4, 2017)

And you have to drive from cancun.


----------

